# Father + Son



## Muhaha2 (Jun 4, 2011)

My boy Rubio and his son Whiskey.
Always following his poppa lol.
Whiskey is 10 weeks, ears halfway up he bounced up so they flopped up lol.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw...thats a cool picture.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cute!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome pic. Already looking up to his daddy...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Great picture.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Precious, handsome dogs.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Adorable . thanks for sharing.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That is very sweet, I love pictures of puppies and adults together.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Fathers day to Rubio! Thats an awesome pic, sooo cute. Love the ears


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

adorable:wub:


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwwhhhh cute ++++++++++


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good looking pair. I can hear Whiskey saying " Dad what we gonna do now? as said before "Happy Fathers Day Rubio,your a good dad."


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Too Cute!


I love to see pics of adult GSD's with little puppies (or small kids!).


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_awwwww swwwweeeetttt.....:wub:_


----------

